# So my knee is um...screwed up



## KempoGuy06 (Jun 18, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could give me advise. For the complete story I have to go back to November of last year. I was at a UK football game (GO CATS) and I was passing the football with my friend before the game. I went out for a pass and stepped into a hole and hyper extended my right knee. This hurt very bad not to mention it was a week before I was supposed to test. Well I laid off it for the week took the test and passed then took a couple weeks off to make sure it was good. Well know we are in June and my right knee is for the most part better, but know Im having problems out of my left knee ( im guessing it is from favoring my right knee while it was injured). The main problem Im having is that when I throw a side kick my knee pops everytime, but front kicks or roundhouse kicks dont seem to bother it. Im working out to try and strengthen it but I was wondering if anyone might be able to give some additional advise as how to make them stronger. Thanks in advance

B


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 18, 2007)

You need to see an orthopedic surgeon.  S/he will likely order images of your knees to help you find out exactly what is wrong with both of them.  I'm guessing you have some residual issues with your right knee and your left knee may be off track a bit either from the accident or from compensation.  

You really need to heal your knees while strengthening them.  Ask the doctor about a Physical Therapy evaluation.  The PT will watch you walk, do some tests to evaluate your strength, flexibility, range of motion and tracking.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MJS (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm no doctor, so my advice would be to have it looked at.  I can't imagine a popping noise being normal.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats what Im afraid of. Im 22 and am really worried the doctor is gonna tell me that I need to have surgery

B


----------



## MJS (Jun 18, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Thats what Im afraid of. Im 22 and am really worried the doctor is gonna tell me that I need to have surgery
> 
> B


 
Better to get it done now than wait.  You'll be laid up for a while afterwards, but in the long run, hopefully the surgery would correct any problems. 

Good luck with everything!

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jun 18, 2007)

Yea thats true. I gotta check it over with my insurance company first and make sure everything is strait with them since i had to fight them for 6 months for my perscription medication. Thanks for the well wishes Ill let you know how things go.

B


----------



## MJS (Jun 18, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Yea thats true. I gotta check it over with my insurance company first and make sure everything is strait with them since i had to fight them for 6 months for my perscription medication. Thanks for the well wishes Ill let you know how things go.
> 
> B


 
I hurt my knee a few years back.  Didn't need any surgery, which was a good thing.  Some PT exercises a few time a week and I was better in no time.  My insurance is great, surprisingly.  My biggest pain (no pun intended) was with the doctor.  I needed a referral for everything, which delayed the process.  Needless to say, when it came time for open renewal, I switched my plan, so I wouldn't need a referral.  I could go anywhere, any time, without a problem.  If I need to see a specialist for anything, now I just call them direct.  No middle man.  Less headaches. 

Whats funny is, I get better coverage for my wife and I on my plan, than she would at her job and its cheaper for the 2 of us with mine than hers.  Guess working for the city has some perks! LOL!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jun 18, 2007)

id say so. I need to do now I know while im still covered by my parents cause in 6 months when im 23 ill have to get my own. 

B


----------



## tellner (Jun 18, 2007)

If there's something wrong you need to know now. If the doctor says you need surgery then you need surgery. Waiting won't help and will probably make the problem worse. If he says you don't you're just out the co-pay for the office visit and the tests.


----------



## Yeti (Jun 18, 2007)

From the sounds of it, i just had a similar thing happen to me. I compensated for a hamstring injury and my knee began to 'pop' everytime I did any type of kick. For me, it was an inflamed tendon that kept riding over the joint. No pain (or very little) - just noise. I went through a few weeks of PT which included ultrasounds and strength training and I don't notice it much anymore. You need to do what everyone has said though and start with your doctor.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jun 19, 2007)

im going to make an appointment soon. Funny though, all the work outs and kicks i do at class dont bother it much (unless i really push myself) but I started a second job at old navy and after a 4-5 hour shift i can barely walk

B


----------

